# drooling and red gums



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

hi, frank has been drooloing more than normal for the last hour. each time i check his mouth, more dribbles out.
also, his gums are quite red....compared them next to freddies.

he doesn't seem himself so i called the vet and he said not to worry, give him half a paracetamol, and he's probably picked up a bug.

all three have just been to the dog boarders overnight due to building work we're having done. i picked them up at 5pm today and he ate his tea fine.

obviously, if i'm at all worried further, i will call the vet straight back.

anyone got any advice?????

i'm probably worrying about nothing but he's definately not himself.

thanks in advance


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I would call a different emergency vet for advice - and never use the one you've just called again! Paracetamol is toxic to dogs - have you already given it to him?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

paracetamol is extremely dangerous to give to dogs, I would use a different vet!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is there any chance he could have picked something up or eaten something he shouldnt that may have been left from the builders? Bright red gums can be a sign of infection and a temperature, but with the drooling non stop as well, it can sometimes be a sign that they have ingested something toxic.

Whats he like in himself lethargic at all or acting strangely or uncordinated in any way. If you push on the upper gum with an index finger it should blanch where you press and return to normal colour within a couple of seconds, if it doesnt then it can mean a circulation problem. Any yellowing to the gums or white of the eyes either? Or dark patches on the gums that looks like bruising or any little blood spots? That can indicate a red blood cell problem. Yellowing can indicate liver problems.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot to add Im surprised he said give paracetomol as it can be toxic to dogs .


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Could he be stressed? Dogs can drool excessively if they are stressed, one of my own has done it before and since it happened just after a walk, I was concerned he's picked up something toxic. But he was stressed at being left in my works van alone and was also displaying some repetitive behaviour and scraped the skin off his nose as well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you given it yet, just checked on toxic dose quickly and 150-200mg/Kg
is considered a toxic dose, dogs usually show signs 200mg/Kg or more.
They can usually tolerate up to 15mg per Kg body weight.

Evidence Based Vet Forum • View topic - Acetaminophen Toxicity in Cats and Dogs

Its a US site and thats what they call paracetomol in the states.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

not given him paracetamol...i didn't know it was toxic to dogs. thank god i didn't have any in the house...i had just popped to the shop to pick some up.

going to call a different vets now.

he doesn't seem distressed or uncordinated
he keeps licking his lips due to the drooling. 
have pressed his gums and the colour comes back fine.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

just spoken to another vet.
she was suprised that paracetamol was suggested.

i'm wondering if he has picked up something left by the builders.

can i give him anything to help???

will pop him to the emergency vets i think if i'm still worried about him. prefer to be too cautious and my mind put at ease rather than leave it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> just spoken to another vet.
> she was suprised that paracetamol was suggested.
> 
> i'm wondering if he has picked up something left by the builders.
> ...


I was surprised too especially as what they can tolerate mg per Kg weight is small and the human paracetomol seem high dose per tablet.

Have you checked to see if the builders have left anything about that could be ingested chemical wise? Cement, plaster, paint thinner, turpentine, paint brush cleaner, putty they can all be toxic and get a reaction. If he has eaten something, then you need to know what, some toxins you need to induce voitting others you musnt thats the worst thing too do, the other factor is if it has been absorbed or not, if its been absorbed and not just been eaten then its a different treatment again depending again on what it is.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

the builders are pretty good at cleaning up and haven't left anything out today. they are also very fond of the dogs and are aware of leaving things out.

they've been cutting tiles on the garden and that's the only sort of debris or dust left.

he is still drooling but seems to have slowed down a bit.

going to keep a close eye on him.
will keep you posted if anything changes.
thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

eta....he is doing very smelly trumps.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> eta....he is doing very smelly trumps.


Have you checked his stomach, is it destended, hard and tight like a drumskin, any signs of agitation, not settling, arching of back, or standing roached back? Just had a thought they can drool when they have bloat and now you have mentioned the smelly trumps too. Sometimes they try to vomit as well and dont produce naything. A hard distended stomach thats pulled tight like a drumskin though is often a sigtn of bloat.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

In my experience drooling can also be one of the early signs for a blockage. Had a dog with two whole socks and pair of underpants stuck which needed an operation to remove. Looking at Gastrointestinal Obstruction in Dogs | Symptoms and Signs it lists the symptoms as...


Vomiting, which is always accompanied by forceful abdominal contractions, is the hallmark of gastrointestinal obstruction. It must be differentiated from regurgitation, which is a much more passive process and usually, although not always, occurs fairly soon after a meal.
Dehydration
Depression
Lethargy
Weakness
Malaise
Abdominal discomfort and pain (biting at the belly; going into a praying position)
Diarrhea
Dark, tarry stools (due to the presence of digested blood; melena)
Reduced or infrequent passage of feces (with a partial blockage, feces may continue to pass normally
Straining to defecate
Burping
Abdominal bloating; gas accumulation
Loss of appetite
Weight loss
Excessive drooling

Not saying it is but simply yet another possibility not previously mentioned.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you got any nettles in your garden, just another thought, Tau had an episode once where she drooled out of one side of her mouth. Turned out the daft lump had been eating grass, but had managed to get a nettle sting in one side of her mouth as well. Hope he's ok xx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

have checked his stomach, it seems normal.quite soft


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Goblin and sleeping lion have made two more good suggestions too, so if she seems OK and the drooling is less, just familiarise yourself with all the posts and the symptoms and keep a watch on her. If you see any signs, she starts to deteriorate or even if you are just generally unsure and not happy with the way she is, I would ring the vet again personally, I always say if in doubt better to do some money in cold blood and know nothings wrong, then sit there and worry or maybe miss something or leave it that bit longer then it should have been left. Often gut instinct is the best policy sometimes, you know your dogs better then anyone else.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

thank you for all the help and suggestions.

eta..we don't have nettles in the garden.

keeping a close eye on him. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> thank you for all the help and suggestions.
> 
> eta..we don't have nettles in the garden.
> 
> keeping a close eye on him. x


Hope he is OK, keep us posted on how he is. x


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Drooling has almost stopped and he doesn't mind as much when I check his mouth and gums. 

Have given him a good check all over and he didn't mind. 
Been out for a wee ok and had a bit of a run about. 

All three are sleeping in the hall whilst the building work is going on so I'll be able to hear any noises from them in the night.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

He seems ok this morning. Gums are pink colour and he's been running about. 

I found a small bit of insulation floating about. Like the fluffy fibre glass type and just wondering if perhaps he had sniffed it or got it by his mouth and it irritated him almost like a nettle sting ??? 

Not sure about the smelly trumps though. 

Will have a word with builders though to just highlight the importance of clearing up. 
Thanks again for all the advice. X


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> He seems ok this morning. Gums are pink colour and he's been running about.
> 
> I found a small bit of insulation floating about. Like the fluffy fibre glass type and just wondering if perhaps he had sniffed it or got it by his mouth and it irritated him almost like a nettle sting ???
> 
> ...


If its the old fashioned fibre glass insulation they used for lofts? I know that can cause intense itching and irritation, You used to have to wear gloves to handle it and I think protective clothing to prevent it coming into contact with skin. I think too if I remember correctly that as well as irritation you could get little splinters or shards of glass fibre that could stick in the skin.

If He did play with it and pick it up and mouth it, that may well certainly explain the symptoms. I know mine like anything fluffy and like pulling it to bits. I have to shut Nanuq out when Im using the fluffy disposible dusters as she is obssed with trying to get them and if she does she pulls them to bits.
She got a cushion the other day, and pulled they fluffy filling out and had a great time there was bits of fluff all over the living room.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

It's the new version of it. Less glass in it apparently so less harmful .....spoke to my builder about it this morning.


----------

